
Why I Moved Back to India After 10+ Years in USA - filipmandaric
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-i-moved-back-india-after-10-years-usa-nupur-dave
======
Inconel
Slightly off topic, but do many people working in SV or at Google find it as
daunting a task to fold laundry and clean their bathrooms as the author does?

